
Show HN: I self-published a book on Ansible - geerlingguy
https://servercheck.in/blog/6-lessons-learned-self-publishing-my-first-book
======
geerlingguy
The writing process took nearly two years, and today I finally finished the
first edition of Ansible for DevOps. In some of the blog posts linked from the
titular link, I run through sales numbers, motivational factors, and my
experience publishing on LeanPub.

I've already had more success selling this book than I'd ever hoped, and now
I'm excited to see how it does in wider distribution (especially on Amazon in
paperback form—many readers were asking for that!).

Feel free to ask any questions about self-publication here. I've only self-
pubbed one book at this point, but I feel fairly comfortable with the process
and would love to share anything about it to help others get started!

